#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-01
<kim0> Morning all
<davinci11> hi everyone :)
<kim0> davinci11: howdy o/
<davinci11> TeTeT : I continue the exercise until step 3. when try to create volume [$ vol=$(euca-create-volume -s 1 -z <ZONE> | cut -f2)
<davinci11> ] it doent show on hybridfox . any idea ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: morning. what's the output of euca-describe-volumes?
<TeTeT> davinci11: and how did you get the cloud running again? E.g. can you start instances now?
<davinci11> i install cc again :(
<TeTeT> davinci11: ouch
<davinci11> then i can register nc
<davinci11> did u find solution to fix that bug ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: nope, none at all
<davinci11> euca-describe-volumes show nothing
<TeTeT> davinci11: did you put in the right zone?
<davinci11> i just simply put <ZONE> = myzone
<davinci11> vol=$(euca-create-volume -s 1 -z myzone | cut -f2)
<TeTeT> davinci11: is that the way you named your cluster? e.g. euca-describe-availability-zones shows myzone as well?
<davinci11> no, my cluster name is cluster1
<TeTeT> davinci11: so replace myzone with cluster1
<davinci11> yahooo now i can see volume show up in hybridfox
<davinci11> step 4 : can use ssh connect to utility instance
<davinci11> step 4 : can't use ssh connect to utility instance
<davinci11> can't even ping to instance too
<flaccid> suffice permissions in security group of instance?
<davinci11> name : default , Owner Id: admin, description: default group, port 22 open too,
<flaccid> that won't provide ping
<flaccid> and yeah instances have been known to fail
<davinci11> but I try UECCDinstall tutorial, i can ping when instance is running
<flaccid> fair enough
<TeTeT> davinci11: can you make sure that the ssh daemon is started at all? euce-get-console-output <instance id> should tell you
<davinci11> i-440C07C0
<davinci11> is this the ssh daemon ?
<davinci11> the output just return the instance id
<smoser> kim0,
<smoser> i dont think my blog is getting to http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ correctly
<smoser> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-find-right-ubuntu-ami-with-tools.html doesn't appear there.
 * kim0 looks
<kim0> smoser: now it does :)
<kim0> smoser: articles actually go to http://cloud.ubuntu.com/planet/ .. I have to mark them as featured for them to show up on front page
<kim0> and that is not instantanuous
<kim0> till we figure out a better more automatic way
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> i see.
<kim0> smoser: thanks for the articles :)
<kim0> keep em coming
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-02
<davinci11> hello
<davinci11> does anyone tested/using EBS based instance ?
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> i don't use instance-store
<davinci11> does it work ?
<flaccid> of course
<flaccid> otherwise i wouldn't use it
<flaccid> though this in ec2 not UEC.
<flaccid> i don't use eucalyptus/uec coz its buggy as
<davinci11> <flaccid> : so u use ?
<flaccid> huh
<davinci11> u dont use eucalyptus/uec then what u using now
<flaccid> flaccid: though this in ec2 not UEC.
<flaccid> otherwise openstack or cloudstack for private cloud
<davinci11> Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud ?
<flaccid> yes
<davinci11> need to pay though
<flaccid> indeed
<flaccid> there is the aws free tier though tm
<flaccid> *atm
<davinci11> <flaccid> : did u tested EBS based instance exercise ?
<flaccid> flaccid: sure
<flaccid> i build images too, that includes ebs AMIs.
<davinci11> $ euca-run-instances -t m1.large -k <KEY> <EMI>
<flaccid> flaccid: i don't use eucalyptus/uec coz its buggy as
<flaccid> anything else i should repeat?
<davinci11> Note: that the EMI used here cannot be the loader EMI provided in step 2
<davinci11> it say that EMI not the loader EMI provided in step 2, then what should i put
<flaccid> if someone can help, they'll respond. please be patient.
<flaccid> i can give a tip though, read the docs
<davinci11> i'm confusing thats why i ask for help
<flaccid> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=euca-run-instances+ebs+emi&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<davinci11> cant execute this command [$ eval $(blkid lucid-server-uec-amd64.img | cut -f2- -d”
<davinci11> “)
<davinci11> ] what wrong ?
<flaccid> eeek, that looks dodgy
<flaccid> also most of it came through as incompatible encoding
<flaccid> and i didn't see an error output or anything.
<davinci11> then the execise give wrong command ??
<_et> ttx: hi. Was there at UCD. Got a clarification to make. good time?
<_et> can anyone please clarify how control flows when there is an API call to attach a volume to an instance?
<_et> nova places a request for a volume on the queue and then does the control flow to the scheduler or to the nova-volume?
<davinci11> eval $(blkid lucid-server-uec-amd64.img | cut -f2- -d”
<davinci11> “)
<davinci11>  should i replace blkid with value ??
<flaccid> davinci11: sounds more like pebkac to me. still i have no idea what you are following.
<davinci11> another funny thing $ euca-attach-volume $vol -i <INSTANCEID> -d /dev/sdb
<davinci11>  
<flaccid> if you want help, you are may have to learn to ask better.
<davinci11>   sdb doesn't show up in /dev
<flaccid> its probably not in your block device mapping for the instance or image
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> this is to attach
<flaccid> it won't be there until you attach..
<flaccid> you are telling it where to attach.
<davinci11> alr attached
<davinci11> as shown in hybridfox
<flaccid> doesn't sound like the attachment was successful.
<flaccid> if its not in fdisk -l or /dev/sdb it obviously didn't attach
<davinci11> should i change sdb to other ?
<flaccid> you could try i guess
<flaccid> and personally i wouldn't rely on hybridfox either
<flaccid> though i wouldn't rely on eucalyptus at all :)
<davinci11> @@
<davinci11> i tried /dev/vda
<davinci11> but.... in /dev
<davinci11> i found vdb
<TeTeT> davinci11: check the instances disks with $ sudo fdisk -l - the one without partition table should be the volume
<davinci11> i attach /dev/vda again but this time show me vdc
<davinci11> when sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> yeah it won't be in fdisk -l anyway if not in /dev or /proc/partitions
<davinci11> Disk /dev/vdc doen't contain a valid partition table
<flaccid> i'm not familiar with euca, but maybe try a xen virtual device such as /dev/xvdd
<flaccid> davinci11: sweet it worked
<flaccid> obviously you need to partition and format it to use it
<flaccid> think of if like a blank hard disk you just bought from the store
<davinci11> why i put /dev/sdb(exercise)  it never show up ??
<flaccid> well xen doesn't use /dev/sd*
<flaccid> so if you are not using a kernel on the instance that has it patched to support /dev/sd* it won't work
<flaccid> though i don't know how UEC/eucalyptus works in this respect with ubuntu EMIs etc.
<davinci11> TeTeT: $ euca-run-instances -t m1.large -k <KEY> <EMI>
<davinci11>  Note: that the EMI used here cannot be the loader EMI provided in step 2.
<flaccid> i still don't know what you are following.
<davinci11> the loader EMI on step2 is not real EMI right ? i tried to start it and try ssh but it wont work, so now i'm using intance downloaded from store
<flaccid> smoser: is this on your blog or something?
<flaccid> wtf is step2
<TeTeT> davinci11 + flaccid : I think the device id for euca-attach-volume was always only a hint, it could always be a differently named device
<TeTeT> flaccid: it's from an exercise I handed over to him, http://people.canonical.com/~tspindler/UEC/ebs-based-instance.pdf
<flaccid> oh right i referenced that earlier
 * flaccid goes to read
<davinci11> flaccid : LOL step2 is one of the exercise
<TeTeT> davinci11: yeah, use one from the store or one from uec-images.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> davinci11: learn to quote/reference resources so people know wtf you are going on about
<davinci11> flaccid ur words flaccid
<davinci11> watch ur words
 * flaccid watches his words
<flaccid> davinci11: rght so i see no problem with that pdf.
<flaccid> we can help if you cite the errors from the commands you are using
<davinci11> didnt u see i point to TeTeT: ?
<flaccid> i.e. paste all teh commands and their response output on a pastebin otherwise we don't know where you failed
<flaccid> no
<davinci11> no if just follow the pdf it wont work
<flaccid> also note that a $() is a subshell so you won't see the output from whats in it, so its better to run it manually
<flaccid> i will see if i can find a euca cloud
<flaccid> TeTeT: can you help him out to try to get the commands run individually so the output is not in a sub shell, hidden. its bad scripting to assume a command in a sub shell will always work
<davinci11> see the step2 i mentioned above , pdf didnt tell beginner
<davinci11> and the how to ssh too
<flaccid> yeah, i didn't make the pdf. i would of done some better error handling here
<flaccid> hmm i've only got cloudstacks available atm sorry
<flaccid> so every command that uses $(), run manually
<flaccid> then if successful, assign it to the variable
<flaccid> running in sh -x will also help
<davinci11>  cloudstacks free ? may be i should try it later , after done with this UEC :P
<flaccid> cloudstack and openstack both have free/oss versions
<flaccid> RightScale also recently released myCloud though we are still in the transition to GA
<davinci11> great
<flaccid> if you already have UEC setup, you only need to see why the commands are failing
<flaccid> for example
<flaccid> do this
<flaccid> foo=$(echo bar)
<flaccid> as you can see you won't see that echo because its in a sub shell.
<flaccid> its also a good idea to learn sh/bash basics before using it.
<davinci11> so what should i type
<davinci11> echo bar ?
<flaccid> arggh
<flaccid> must be a language barrier here, not sure if i can help you sorry
<flaccid> TeTeT: you wanna give it a try? this guy is always hard to help
<TeTeT> flaccid + davinci11 : was afk. where are we at now?
<flaccid> see scrollback
<CloudAche84> test
<davinci11> TeTeT: pls look pdf step 11 $ snapshot=$( euca-create-snapshot $vol | cut -f2 )
<TeTeT> davinci11: whats the output of euca-describe-snapshots?
<davinci11> TeTeT this step should create snapshot right ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: yes
<TeTeT> davinci11: and the snap id stored in snapshot variable
<davinci11> but in step 10 alr terminate instance so .....
<flaccid> good luck TeTeT
<davinci11> TeTeT : can still create snapshot ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: did you create the volume the way it was meant to be? E.g. copied everything over?
<davinci11> yes
<TeTeT> davinci11: so, is there a snapshot?
<davinci11> but in step10 it ask to detach volume
<davinci11> no snapshot
<davinci11> <TeTeT> : isnt it should snapshot while volume attached ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: nope, you detach the volume and then create a snapshot
<davinci11> oh
<davinci11> instance need to terminate too ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: doesn't really matter, but we don't need the utility instance anymore once the volume has been populated
<davinci11> euca-describe-snapshots
<davinci11> doesnt show anything
<davinci11> <TeTeT>: cant see in hybridfox too
<TeTeT> davinci11: what's the content of $vol?
<davinci11> how to check ?
<TeTeT> echo $vol
<davinci11> nothing
<TeTeT> davinci11: so what's the output of euca-describe-volumes?
<davinci11> Volume vol-5A4C0637 1 cluster1
<flaccid> well echo "$vol" good idea to quote :)
<TeTeT> davinci11: vol="vol-5A4C0637"
<TeTeT> davinci11: and then try the snapshot creation again
<TeTeT> flaccid: yeah, I usually don't specify the quotes in the exercises as any additional character leads to a chance a student mistypes it
<flaccid> yeah though if the returns chars that need escaping, you need it e.g. [ or ]
<flaccid> greybot: "USE MORE QUOTES!" They are vital. Also, learn the difference between ' and " and `. See <http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Quotes> and <http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/words>.
<davinci11> TeTeT: how long need to take to create snapshot, because my PC's led keep blinking i'm not sure snapshot still in progress
<TeTeT> davinci11: check with euca-describe-snapshots
<davinci11> nothing
<TeTeT> davinci11: weird, the command should return soon, though the snapshot creation can take some time
<davinci11> TeTeT: i know what is going wrong
<davinci11> TeTeT: $ snapshot=$( euca-create-snapshot $vol | cut -f2 )
<davinci11>  $vol should replace my own volid
<davinci11> now i can how much %
<davinci11> see
<TeTeT> davinci11: ok, great to see progress
<koolhead17> kim0:
<smoser> SpamapS, we should have redirected stderr to /dev/null on 'mkdir /var/run/network/static-network-up-emitted'
<SpamapS> smoser: DOH I thought we did
<SpamapS> smoser: I have another small change I need to push up. I assume it can wait until after A3
<smoser> you had it in yoru hunk but when we joined to the if we used mine which did not have it.
<smoser> i think so
<smoser> actually, yeah, it will never get seen
<SpamapS> Probably only annoying messages on ifup at the cmdline
<smoser> right?
<smoser> as upstart output does not go anywhere
<SpamapS> it goes where good log messages go to die
<smoser> oh yeah, on ifup on the command line it would i htin
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-03
<davinci11> TeTeT : Hi TeTeT, when i try to attach /dev/vdc again,  it doesnt appear in /dev, what wrong ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: does it appear with fdisk -l?
<TeTeT> davinci11: and what command do you use to attach?
<davinci11> TeTeT: no
<davinci11> TeTeT $ euca-attach-volume $vol -i <INSTANCEID> -d /dev/sdb
<TeTeT> davinci11: there comes something to my mind - if the device is now called /dev/vdb, the complete ebs based instance stuff might not work, as the loader emi expects sdb
<TeTeT> davinci11: attach command looks good to me, you sure it's not on the instance? does euca-describe-volumes say it is attached?
<davinci11> TeTeT: in hybridfox show attached
<davinci11> TeTeT: VOLUME	vol-596C061F	 1		cluster1	in-use	2011-08-03T07:37:09.288Z
<davinci11> ATTACHMENT	vol-596C061F	i-3565075E	/dev/vdc	2011-08-03T08:41:28.731Z
<TeTeT> davinci11: so looks good, what's on the instance to see?
<TeTeT> davinci11: or is this the final instance with ebs attached? Then I fear it will not work due to sdb vs vdc :(
<davinci11> TeTeT: step6  echo “1,,L,*” | sudo sfdisk /dev/vdc
<TeTeT> davinci11: ah, you're still preparing the volume?
<davinci11> output: /dev/vdc: No such file or directory
<TeTeT> davinci11: fdisk -l
<davinci11> fdisk -l
<davinci11> TeTeT : Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<davinci11> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<davinci11> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<davinci11> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> Disk identifier: 0x000c9641
<davinci11>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<davinci11> /dev/sda1   *           1          32      248832   83  Linux
<davinci11> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<davinci11> /dev/sda2              32       19458   156039169    5  Extended
<davinci11> /dev/sda5              32       19458   156039168   8e  Linux LVM
<davinci11> Disk /dev/dm-0: 157.7 GB, 157659693056 bytes
<davinci11> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19167 cylinders
<davinci11> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<davinci11> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<davinci11> Disk /dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<davinci11> Disk /dev/dm-1: 2122 MB, 2122317824 bytes
<davinci11> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 258 cylinders
<davinci11> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<davinci11> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<davinci11> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<davinci11>      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<davinci11> /dev/dm-1p1   *           2         258     2064352+  83  Linux
<TeTeT> davinci11: oerks, what about paste bin?
<TeTeT> davinci11: also this is not from an instance, it's from your client system
<davinci11> paste bin ?
<TeTeT> davinci11: no offense, but for getting anywhere with UEC you need to learn some basics first, I fear. Maybe visit a class on Linux/Unix shell and command line usage
<TeTeT> davinci11: pastebin.ubuntu.com, you can copy'n'paste large volumes of text there
<TeTeT> davinci11: so you don't spam the channel like above
<davinci11> TeTeT: so the output ok? but yesterday when i attached /dev/vdc. it show when fdisk -l
<TeTeT> davinci11: output is from your client system, not the instance. you need to ssh to the instance and check there
<davinci11> TeTeT: but the same output from local machine (cc) when fdsik -l
<davinci11> exit
<davinci11> sorry wrong typing
<TeTeT> davinci11: no idea what you're referring too right now
<davinci11> TeTeT: same output from CC / using ssh from remote pc still get the same output
<TeTeT> davinci11: no idea, I'm beat then
<davinci11> TeTeT: Lol, i missed 1 step SSH :P can get in there and now can see /dev/vdi this time
<TeTeT> davinci11: still you have the vdx vs sdx problem for the loader emi - no idea how to fix that
<smoser> jamespage, ping
<jamespage> hey smoser
<smoser> have you, or can you, start full test of images ?
<jamespage> I have not but I can
<smoser> jamespage, Daviey, any one else, know of a reason that we should not test 20110802.2 ?
<smoser> hearing none, jamespage go ahead.
<jamespage> smoser: ack - I'll run a small cross region test first
<jamespage> and then kickoff the big one
<smoser> k
<Daviey> smoser: that is our candidate.
<jamespage> Daviey: good job - I just tested it!
<jamespage> looks 99.95% good to me
<Daviey> 5% is the "it doesn't boot"?
<Daviey> jamespage:
<jamespage> nope
<jamespage> one test failed on the cloud-config tests - failed to mount ephemeral0
<jamespage> but failed consistently for all instances of this test
<Daviey> jamespage: do you test cluster compute?
<jamespage> ah-ha - no
<jamespage> smoser normally runs that sep.
<Daviey> expecting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/791850 to still be valid
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 791850 in linux "oneiric cluster compute instances do not boot" [High,Triaged]
<smoser> jamespage, oh yeah, we're still seeing bug 784937
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 784937 in linux "/mnt not mounted, swap not used, disk is xvde" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784937
<smoser> i recently fixed a t1.micro issue where the entry was written to /mnt
<jamespage> disk is definately xdve still
<jamespage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657935/
<smoser> jamespage, right.
<jamespage> that was it tho
<jamespage> all other tests passed
<Daviey> So three failures?
 * Daviey needs to prepare the release notes.
<gtaylor> erichammond: Have you ever compared the performance of the Alestic Ubuntu AMIs to Amazon's Fedora-based golden child?
<erichammond> gtaylor: To be clear, the recent Ubuntu AMIs listed at the top of http://alestic.com are published by Canonical, not by me.
<erichammond> gtaylor: Comparing performance for real world applications is difficult and I have not done it.
<gtaylor> erichammond: Ah,I was wrongly assuming that Canonical was using Alestic AMIs.
<gtaylor> erichammond: Well, another side question. Have you had any luck getting an EC2 instance running on 2.6.39+ with the newly merged built-in Xen support?
<erichammond> I did publish Ubuntu AMIs for two years, and apparently did a ridiculously good job branding them :)
<gtaylor> erichammond: Yeah, your Google page ranks are still sky high
<gtaylor> and a lot of people still reference Alestic AMIs
<erichammond> For a while, I kept getting people who meet me say "Eric Hammond is a really familiar name."  I pointed out that they saw it every time they logged in to one of the Ubuntu instances on EC2 (back then).
<erichammond> I expect Google to continue liking me as I still publish unique and relevant content to the subject matter being searched.
<gtaylor> Yeah, your blog posts are interesting to see for perspective
<erichammond> gtaylor: I don't know what you're talking about with the Xen question, but I've been using stock Ubuntu AMIs from Canonical.
<gtaylor> erichammond: We're in a weird dead period right now. 2.6.39 no longer requires external modules for domU support (which was one of the reasons why there are specific EC2 kernels being distributed). If I understand correctly, the next releases of many distros that use 2.6.39+ can ship a much more generic kernel that can be dist-upgraded like bare metal or more tolerant VM hosts.
<gtaylor> But almost all AMIs I see run 2.6.35 or so with the kernel either pinned or pointed at an EC2-specific package name.
<gtaylor> IIRC, canonical uses linux-virtual or something.
<erichammond> gtaylor: I see. I let other folks worry about that kind of thing now and I just focus at a higher level :)  You could ask smoser and the gang over on #ubuntu-cloud
<erichammond> It's almost noon, so I should head off to work...
<gtaylor> erichammond: OK, thanks
<erichammond> oh, we're on #ubuntu-cloud :-)
<gtaylor> teehee
<gtaylor> smoser: ^^
<erichammond> (Usually when somebody addresses me directly it's over on ##aws)
<gtaylor> ahh
<erichammond> later
<smoser> gtaylor, all ubuntu amis should "just work" for upgrades
<smoser> in 10.04, we used the '-ec2' kernel flavour.
<smoser> in 10.10 and beyond, we use '-virtual'
<smoser> but, mostly '-server' would have "just worked" also.
<gtaylor> smoser: Is it safe to dist-upgrade to new distro releases on EC2? I assumed it would be for Ubuntu, at least.
<smoser> dist-upgrade meaning 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ? right?
<smoser> (versus 'do-release-upgrade', which brings you from 10.04 to 10.10)
<gtaylor> well, maybe I do mean do-release-upgrade
<smoser> it should work.
<gtaylor> smoser: Well that's good to know, thanks
<smoser> both should work.
<smoser> gtaylor, if you're using instance-store, you have reason to be more worried. :)
<smoser> but ebs can be recoverred more easily
<gtaylor> smoser: Nope, we're using EBS
<gtaylor> smoser: though, I have reasons to worry about EBS, too :)
<gtaylor> (ala, the great outage)
<smoser> this is true.
<smoser> gtaylor, so yes, i' would suggest doing a do-release-upgrade from within a screen session
<gtaylor> yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<smoser> jamespage, you have link to test results ?
<smoser> did you run the big test?
<gtaylor> smoser: Do you have any DB servers deployed on EC2?
<smoser> i do not.
<smoser> jamespage, ping please.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-04
<One-Man-Bucket> hallo
<One-Man-Bucket> where can i get the sources for euca version 2.0.1+bzr1256-0ubuntu4.1
<One-Man-Bucket> ?
<kim0> One-Man-Bucket: hey, did you check out https://code.launchpad.net/eucalyptus
<One-Man-Bucket> yeah found it
<One-Man-Bucket> bazaar, eh?
<One-Man-Bucket> would there be a branch for exactly my version?
<One-Man-Bucket> we're getting a jibx unmarshalling NPE in Binding.toOM
<kim0> One-Man-Bucket: you can probably checkout a particular version .. check bzr's options for that
<One-Man-Bucket> yeah, but i can't find my version in launchpad
<One-Man-Bucket> there's a 2.0 branch and a devel branch
<kim0> One-Man-Bucket: I'm not a developer, but wouldn't your version be a version on the 2.0 branch
<kim0> One-Man-Bucket: like, bzr branch --revision 1256  lp:....
<One-Man-Bucket> ah, thanks
<czr> sry for OT, but is there an EC2 specific channel somewhere?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-05
<TeTeT> hggdh: hi, have you ever seen an instance lose it's public ip on euca on 11.04? We have a support case on this and a public bug 820997. I'm gathering intel on this right now :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 820997 in eucalyptus "instances lose public IP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820997
<hggdh> TeTeT: I have a dimm memory of something like that, but I do not remember the version
<hggdh> earlier, I think, Maverick?
<TeTeT> hggdh: I once filed a bug that after a while no addresses (private) are dealt out on Lucid, but it's different from this one
<TeTeT> hggdh: hmm, we can check if the user has upgraded, might be an issue then?
<hggdh> yeah, this one I remember, and was an issue on Lucid, fully resolved (as far as we could check) on Maverick
<hggdh> TeTeT: it might. A full log of the instance would be nice. Losing an IP -- dhcp might also be involved
<TeTeT> hggdh: from what I gathered it seems the instance was not accessible and could only be terminated
<TeTeT> hggdh: lborda actually has the complete picture, he's the assigned analyst. Guess we dig through the logs and see what we find
<lborda> TeTeT, hggdh : hi guys
<hggdh> lborda: hello. Hum. Alo?
<lborda> TeTeT, hggdh: it is eucalyptus 2.01 ubuntu version and they're running managed-novlan
<TeTeT> lborda: did the user say it happened more than once over the phone? I see a comment that indicates so
<TeTeT> lborda: also, are the termination requests really related to the loss of public ip? Or weren't they terminated once the address was gone
<lborda> TeTeT, hggdh : yes, it is the second time in two weeks
<lborda> TeTeT, hggdh : there was nobody using the servers at the time TerminateInstances() was triggered
<lborda> TeTeT, hggdh : they have the nodes connected to a SAN
<hggdh> lborda: we need the full logs (or, at the bare minimum, a grep of the logs on the instance)
<TeTeT> lborda: do you know if they updated from 10.10 or started on 11.04?
<hggdh> it should not happen (but then, we already know that, this is why it is a bug...)
<TeTeT> lborda: can you push the logs and what not from the case to chinstrap?
<lborda> TenKTech, hggdh : It is a fresh natty install i helped them installing it
<hggdh> hum
<lborda> TeTeT,  hggdh : yes will do that , just a sec
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-06
<koolhead17> hi all
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-07
<Udit> i am new to cloud computing. i have a minor project in operating system(cloud computing) as a minor project in my college. can anyone please guide me what all projects can i do ??
<flaccid> haha, uni student can't be bothered to research :p
